# Full JL install



## Chris659 (Sep 23, 2013)

*Full JL install in '12 Beetle*

My first sound system was in a 98 beetle (back in 98 when it was somewhat acceptable for guys to drive them  ) and it was a killer first system!

It was done by Safari Audio in Ocala, Fl and consisted of:*

Clarion basic flip down face Cd player ( eventually changed out to Eclipse flagship unit w/ copper plated chassis and balanced output w/ line driver)

MB Quart Premium 6 1/2" coaxials front doors
MB Quart Discus 6 1/2" coaxial rear quarters
MB Quart Reference 1" Component tweeter in A pillar

3) JL Audio 10w6 in a sealed fiberglass enclosure built into the spare tire well

PPI PC 275 on mids/ highs to start*
PPI PC 2150 on bass to start

Ended w/ PC2150 on front doors and A pillars only
Directed 1100d on bass

Stingers Dream series RCAs

Stinger 1 farad cap

Amps were flushed into a false floor under plexiglass and located right above the woofers. Had the cap to the left of the woofers and all were under removable panels so the system was completely stealth if I wanted it to be. They used white vinyl accents around the woofers and amps which matched the exterior color.

Dynamated everything to death! Expandable foam ( I now know how stupid and risky that was) in all channels and 2 rolls of SP floor matte, super expensive stuff but well worth every penny! I gutted the entire car and used about 2 boxes (18sheets) of dynamat throughout the car*

It was a fantastic sounding car especially when you consider the shape of the car which i feel helped acoustically. All in all I enjoyed that system greatly for about 5 years. Then went 10 years with either really crappy, sometimes not working,*basic radio or most of the time not even having a stereo system in various other cars.*

So when the "new" beetle came out in 2012 I really wanted one but couldn't afford the new big price. So I waited for a while and was bored one day driving around town when I pulled into the local VW dealer and found a great deal on a barely used one! I quickly grabbed the better half aka my wife and went back down to the dealer for a test drive. By the time we each drove it we had made up our minds. It was ours!*

Coincidentally I came back into the car audio industry April 12 so I had to hook up my new car!

After attending JL Audio's SBN training they extended an offer I doubt anyone would refuse so I loaded up my car with their flagship equipment!

Since I loved the Titanium dome MB Quarts in the previous car (although very ear fatiguing speakers) I also like JL's ZR aluminum dome tweeters.*

The new system starts with Alpine's Z928 *8" nav/DVD unit

JL Audio ZR 5 1/4"- midrange in custom Fiberglas kick panels and tweeter in factory sail panel

JL Audio ZR 8" with custom 1 3/4" plastic spacer rings in front doors

JL Audio 10w6v3 in small sealed enclosure (working on custom amp rack and sub enclosure)

JL Audio premium RCAs (3 pr) and 4 g. power wire*

JL Audio premium 16 gauge speaker wire- biwired components, ran new wire into door for 8"

All powered by a JL Audio HD900/5

And soon adding RF 360*

After some basic guesstimates on TC from the head unit and basic gain and crossover settings I am taking a few days to listen and see what I think...

This thing sounds AMAZING!!! I have never experienced so much feeling of bass in front of me in a car! So much detail and the tweeters don't ring like the Quarts did in the other beetle.

Everything I have thrown in to listen just blows me away!*

I can't wait to see what the RF unit is going to do! I was originally going to go with Alpine's processor but after hearing RFs employee deal and reading the reviews on it I couldn't beat it (worked out to be half the price of the Alpine)

I've sound dampened the whole hatch area and door, under the back seat, and front doors with Stingers Roadkill matte and their floor material in the front floor boards, and finally their stick on foam material that eliminates squeaks from plastic panels in the A pillars and door panels.


*I may have mentioned before I am in the car audio industry but have always been in sales, never installation. I've helped in the bays with basic radio installs and speaker installs but not much more. Oh! I built one 15" sealed box for a customer a few years back.

So I tackled this car myself not expecting great results but so far am pleased.

This was my first attempt at anything Fiberglas so I didn't cut my factory kick panels. I didn't want to get in over my head basically so they stick out more than they need to especially on the driver side but it works since I have an auto transmission.*

Now, on to the pics!

Speaker ring not mounted on them yet but otherwise finished


Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr


I wanted to maintain as much foot room as possible on the driver side so I made it alot smaller than the passenger side.*



Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr


I had to do some trimming to get it to fit in the dash but finally got it to work! I used Alpine's Perfect FIT kit for the Jetta/Passat.*



Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr


I used plastic spacers because when I removed the factory speaker I noticed a fair amount of water in the door and didn't want any long term problems.*



Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr


Had the trim ring hydra dipped to match the dash trim



Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr


An exterior shot for good measure : )




Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr



Have more detailed pics of the install if anyone is interested...


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

Great job. Any amp install pics? What about the sub install?

I wonder if anyone can move this thread to the proper section(for installs).

Welcome to the site. You did what I did, I was into car audio years ago, got out of it, then just came back. Didnt get the same kind of car as before (the brand is gone...Pontiac) but did a slightly better system in a similarly configured car.


----------



## Lurch98 (Sep 12, 2013)

That's a frickin hot looking bug! You have any progress picks on the kick panel builds?


----------



## Chris659 (Sep 23, 2013)

Yeah I actually took alot of photos almost step by step 

Had quite a few cars and sport bikes in between the two beetles...

300M that had a 10" monitor flushed into dash with AC controls and radio relocated- AC panel was in armrest door once opened

Then 2 sport bikes that I rode full time! 03 Yamaha R6 and 05 Gixxer 1k. No car for a few years. Grocery shopping was certainly fun!

Then I stole a 350z that was all decked out from a n old custimer. I had always loved the Z and I actually got to design the whole car and had to have it when it came up for sale. This one also had a full JL and Alpine system. Basically between the car price and what he spent at our shop he had $76k into it and I stole it for less than $15k! Car was mint with only 13k miles on it! Drove it for a year and sold it and made money on it  still miss the whine of that supercharger though




Yeah I have plenty of step by step photos I can post of the kick panels.

The amp and sub box are being built now. I just got the kick panels done Friday afternnoon. I've never worked with wood much and never with these kinds of angles so it should be interesting. Once I start making progress obit I'll post pics as well.

Right now the sub is in a prefab small sealed box and the amp is chilling on the hatch floor. Secured em both down so they don't slide around...


----------



## Jaloosk (Jan 13, 2010)

I love those new beetles. They can look freakin' sexay. Got any non-instagrammed shots of it? Also moar of teh install would be awesome too.


----------



## Chris659 (Sep 23, 2013)

Heres a few pics throughout the build But ive got a ton more here of the car and audio build. Think the car audio stuff gets started around page 5 or 6. *My Turbo build - NewBeetle.org Forums * * You can also see my embarrassing first attempt at using Fiberglas matte for the back walls of the sub box LOL. I thought it would be a good idea to try to lay both kick panels and the back floor and walls of the hatch all at the same time for my first time ever working with Fiberglas! I made one big batch of resin and went for it. At least the kick panels turned out usable.*



Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr



Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr



Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr



Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr



Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr



Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr



Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr



Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr



Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr


----------



## 69Voltage (Jul 30, 2013)

Great looking car and build Chris.


----------



## Chris659 (Sep 23, 2013)

Thanks!


Added some red LEDs under the dash today


Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr


Put em on constant (with a toggle switch under the dash) for any late night hangouts. Also going to add some on the backside of the front seats. Using smaller lights back there to try to even out the lighting in all four floorboards


----------



## Chris659 (Sep 23, 2013)

What do you guys usually recommend for crossover points for a set up like mine?

Right now I'm using the passive networks for the 5 1/4" components with the amp set to 80hz HP with a 12db slope, the 8" at 55hz HP also with a 12db slope, and the woofer at 80hz LP with a 12db slope. 

Barely have the gains cracked open (1/4 turn on all 4 channels and a bit under half on bass) and its almost too loud beyond 25-26 out of 35. No noticeable distortion or rattles since addressing the passenger door earlier today



Edit- turned the cover in amp off and am using the one in the headunit so I can adjust and listen simultaneously. 

I started with the same settings then changed to 18db slopes on everything and also tried 100hz for the 5 1/4"s. I liked it but it just sounds much better with the 12db slope so I left it there. Ended up also changing the 5 1/4" back to 80hz. 
I also changed the sub to 63hz rather than 80hz. 

Now I just need to take measurements for the TC rather than the guesstimate that I'm using. Feel it's really close right now. I tried changing one side at a time a notch or two at a time to see if I liked any of the changes.


----------



## Chris659 (Sep 23, 2013)

Alpine makes a Perfect FIT dash kit for the Jetta so I assumed it would fit the Beetle. Although the Beetle and GTI use the same dash kit for single and DDIN radios as the Jettas, Passats and other VW models the Beetle has a narrower opening.*

So I had to break out the Dremel and do some cutting to get it to fit properly. I also ended up having to use a washer under each top screw to space the kit to the dash*



Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr



Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr


Pile of goodies waiting to be installed!



Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr

Started off by sound dampening everything with Stinger's Roadkill matte



Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr


Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr



Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr



Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr

Also used Stinger's Overkill on the backside of the door panels and A pillars



Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr


Used 2) 3/4" thick rings made from some kind of plastic they use to make water tanks. Also had to use a 1/8" thick ABS ring to allow the speaker to clear the window motor. The two rings worked until the added pressure of tightening everything to the door and then it hit the motor just barely.*



Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr



Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr


Removed the Fender logo in place of the ZR badge


Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr


Had the window switch panels and AC control panel hydra dipped to match the dash along with the trim ring for the w6v3


Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr



Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr



Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr



One killer sub!


Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr



Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr


Factory stuff vs JL ZR


Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr



Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr



Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr



Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr


Added Homelink while I was at it


Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr



Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr


Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr


Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr


----------



## jimmybee1108 (Apr 26, 2011)

Wow that is a killer install! Excited for you to get the 360. 
Plus you're kick panel build has got me confident I can try some for myself! Although to don't need it


----------



## Paul1217 (Aug 12, 2007)

Nice! I love the new Beetles, looking forward to see what you've got planned for the subs.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Subscribed - love me some JL Audio installs


----------



## .69077 (Aug 24, 2013)

Looking good


----------



## Chris659 (Sep 23, 2013)

So it's been a lil while since I updated this...

I removed the 12v power plug that is located to the right of my shifter for my JL bass knob.*

First i removed the power plug from its base then I used some 1/8" ABS and cut it to the same size as the opening and super glued it in place. Sanded it down so it was level height with the base, then used some duraglas to fill in margin. Sanded that smooth to get this


Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr


Then had it hydra dipped in the cf look stuff like my dash. Opted for the aluminum knob then accented it with red to match the rest of the interior


Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr


I'm now trying to put the word "BASS" under the knob with a ( - ) sign to the left and ( + ) to the right all in red but haven't found anyone that can print as small as I need 


Finally got my RF 360.3 in! Now just waiting for the HD600/4 and RCAs/ distribution blocks to come in so I can finish the install


Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr


With the end caps being easily visible I showed them some love


Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr


Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr


Also painted the JL crest on top of the amp to match the car but doesn't show well in pictures because of how dark the color is.


Noticed my headlights dimming with heavier bass beats but I don't have much room in my car so Audio America hooked me up with this petite battery


Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr


Found the perfect hiding place for it in the back passenger corner behind my amp rack. Made up a basic hold down strap to hold it in place then used foam insulation and Stinger Roadkill on the backside of the battery so it won't vibrate against the back wall.*



Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr


Changed the boot up screen on my Alpine Z928 to something more my liking : )


Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr


Filled in the letters on top of my shifter


Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr




Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr


I know it doesn't look like much now but here's the start of my sub box/amp rack version 2. Built the first one too big so I scrapped it to start fresh


Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr


Then going to flush mount the 360.3 in the backside of the enclosure. May highlight it with edge lit plexi



Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr


Since I plan on showing the car occasionally I decided to dress up the engine bay a little


Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr


Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr



Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr


Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Excellent attention to detail there. Curious to see the amp rack/subwoofer enclosure when completed.


----------



## knever3 (Mar 9, 2009)

Great job, love the components chosen. I would have gone with the Alpine H800 but the price certainly is a bonus!


----------



## Chris659 (Sep 23, 2013)

Yeah I was really wanting to go with the alpine unit but didn't like that the controller had to be used and alpine doesn't offer any employee accomodation deals so there was a real BIG price difference between them. RF hooked me up very well as did JL Audio or else I could never afford a system of this magnitude!

Still waiting on the HD 600/4 to come in so I can start tinkering with the 360.3


Got my bass knob finished and installed! So much easier than going through 3 separate menus to get to the sub volume control in my head unit


Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr


----------



## Chris659 (Sep 23, 2013)

Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr


I forgot to label the top of the knob before I sent it out to be hydra dipped so the cf weave isn't straight but still turned out really nice I think


----------



## Chris659 (Sep 23, 2013)

Since I liked the silver vinyl on the AC control panel I decided to have it done in paint. The paint is a little brighter silver which I like better. Matches the look of the area around thhe radio now



Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr


----------



## Big_Valven (Aug 20, 2008)

Whoa, the surface finishing you're up to in here is top notch.


----------



## j.key (Aug 27, 2013)

awesome work. I'm really liking the new Beetle.


----------



## Chris659 (Sep 23, 2013)

Thanks! Vw did an excellent job with this one! It seems to reach a much broader range of people than the other beetles I've owned (61,69,98 and wife had a 01)



It was like Christmas today!*

The intake system, amp/RCA cables/dist blocks, and battery box/ forge washer res cover all came in today! It was kind of funny because each came from a different courier service delivered about 10 minutes apart from each other.

Since I have everything sent to my work I was able to send the battery box right back out to be dipped and painted to match the rest of the under hood parts.*



Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr


----------



## speakerpimp (Feb 15, 2012)

Nice install, I love the detail on the bass knob.


----------



## Kevin Kessler (Dec 17, 2012)

How did you end up doing the lettering and the silver trim around the bass knob? It looks like it's paint but I don't think anyone could do that small of a detail with the paintbrush. Looks awesome by the way!


----------



## Jaloosk (Jan 13, 2010)

probably silkscreened paint.

It looks fantastic; like a stock part.


----------



## stylngle2003 (Nov 2, 2012)

just curious, how much does it cost to hydrodip a panel or engine bay cover like that? i've got to imagine it's cheaper than paint but more than vinyl. you can pm me if you'd prefer not to disclose on here.

car looks great, i love the theme you're going with!


----------



## audio+civic (Apr 16, 2009)

Subscribed!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris659 (Sep 23, 2013)

Thanks guys!


I work at an audio shop that also offers tint and vinyl work so I had Juanita create a negative template of my design. 

When the vinyl was stuck on it left out the outer perimeter and the stuff you see in red. Had my painter friend spray it and then clear over the whole piece. 

Because I used the factory 12 volt outlet base it fits just like a factory piece. 

Hopefully I will be able to get some time in over the weekend to work on the sub box and amp rack. My goal was to have it done by FixxFest November 23rd but doesn't look like that will happen. 

Will be able to have the rest of the area under the hood done by then and maybe even a SPM exhaust system. Got the stage I intake installed this afternoon and will have the Stage II pipe, hydra dipped/painted battery box, and forge washer resorvoir cover in next week. 



Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr


----------



## Chris659 (Sep 23, 2013)

stylngle2003 said:


> just curious, how much does it cost to hydrodip a panel or engine bay cover like that? i've got to imagine it's cheaper than paint but more than vinyl. you can pm me if you'd prefer not to disclose on here


You can contact Lorenzo @ Aqua Solutions for an exact estimate. They usually have to put a base paint layer, then dip in the pattern of your choice, then clear. The parts have to be ready for paint just like a Fiberglas sub box would. 

It's just as if not more durable paint and way more durable than vinyl would be. 

Costs can vary based on what he is doing but the engine cover would generally be about $250 due to being two toned with red accents, the small cover and the big piece under the hood latch would be another $120-150 combined. Having the battery box done in two tone right now and it would be about $100.

Prices will vary based on each company, how much prep work and how big the pieces are.


----------



## Chris659 (Sep 23, 2013)

I am trying to keep to a low profile and have the amp rack follow a similar profile to the factory Fender subwoofer enclosure. 

I wanted to have each amp horizontal mounted at an angle in a waterfall setup but the body of the car wouldn't allow unless I brought everything out a few inches so I changed it up for this design. 

I still have a long ways to go and since this is my first time building a speaker box let alone anything like this it takes me three times longer than my installer or the talented folks on this site would



Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr


After a lil more work



Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr


----------



## WhereAmEye? (Jun 17, 2013)

^^That amp rack looks pretty sick. Keep it up!


----------



## mitchjr (Mar 8, 2010)

Very nice work


----------



## Chris659 (Sep 23, 2013)

So I've made a bit of progress since I last posted here


Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr

Made a template for the top trim panel out of paint stir sticks LOL



Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr


Cut some of the other trim panels and started putting some duraglas down around the amps


Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr



Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr


Made a template for the 360.3 the same as I did for the top trim


Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr



Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr



Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr



Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr


Used a heat gun to bend abs rod around this wood ring and then cut them to size


Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr



Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr


Had some fleece left over from my kick panel project. Resined it inside and out*


Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr


Used fiberglas mat inside and out. Used 3-4 layers inside and 2 outside. Plan on using a duraglas/ resin slushy on the inside to fill in any areas in the corners that I couldn't build up well enough.*

Also coated the entire thing in resin to keep the Florida humidity from warping stuff, in case I spill something in the hatch, and e way the hatch is designed it pours water onto the corner of the box over the amps. I'll eventually coat the trim panels in resin also


Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr


Here's where I am as of now. I'm trying to get this all done in time for SBN coming up soon! My company is going to have a booth showcasing a few cars and I want to see if I can get mine in also.*

I'll need to make sure I leave plenty of time to test and tune the 360.3 as I've never messed with anything like it before.*



Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr

The outer areas will be wrapped in vinyl and the area around the woofer flowing into the amps will all be paint matched. I may do a painted trim ring around 360.3 if I have time. It's only visible with the back seat flipped down so not a big deal if I don't do it


----------



## Chris659 (Sep 23, 2013)

I also completed the work under the hood...

Battery box added with custom painted and cf hydra dipped
Forge washer resorvoir cap with custom red inserts
Spulen boost pipe kit
GFB DV+ upgrade
APR stage I tune
SPM 3" stainless catback
Spulen subframe insert and upgraded bushing


Wouldn't mind finishing it off with a SPM downpipe and intercooler and Golf R motor mount but with our baby coming in just a few months I doubt I'll be able to do anything more. Not that it really needs any more power as it hauls ass now!*

Went from 200 hp to roughly 270-275 with about 300ft/lbs after the upgrades



Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr



Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr


Turbo outlet pipe- look how choked down the factory one is!


Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr


DV+ upgrades the factory Diverter valve internals with all metal pieces so it keeps the lighting quick factory electronic operation but now holds more boost, more reliably


Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr



Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr


----------



## bmxscion (Jan 31, 2011)

Love your attention to detail. Keep it up!


----------



## WhereAmEye? (Jun 17, 2013)

Sweet, been waiting for updates. Good job.


----------



## Chris659 (Sep 23, 2013)

Thanks guys

I'll post pics more frequently with updates especially since its getting much closer to being completed. It helps that I am now only working 5 days a week so I should get more time to work on it


----------



## fFrank80 (May 26, 2009)

Wow, fantastic job!!


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

sub'd


----------



## Big_Valven (Aug 20, 2008)

Still loving this thread.


----------



## JORGEFLG (Jan 24, 2014)

Subscribed!! :beerchug:


----------



## Afronaut (Apr 27, 2010)

Subscribed...great work so far


Sent from my iPad


----------



## ntimd8n-k5 (Nov 11, 2008)

Nice work.


----------



## Chris659 (Sep 23, 2013)

Thanks guys!

I've taken the last week or so off from the enclosure but did manage to add the HD 600/4 and RF360.3 yesterday.

I added the 600/4 first to see what kind of difference it would make using the same passive xovers and the same processor settings in the deck. Man what a difference! The ZR 8"s came alive! So much bass I almost don't need a sub LOL! Had them crossed over at 50 hz/18db. Heard they can play lower but didn't try it. 

The overall sound was so much cleaner and crisper with much more volume although the gains were all the way down. I noticed more separation and more focus in the sound stage. (I know that's a horrible description)

The 600/4 is powering the ZR 5.25" on 2 channels and the tweeters on the other two. The 4 channels of the HD900/5 are bridges on the 8"s with the 5th channel on the 10w6v3. 

I then added the RF 360.3 and turned everything off in the deck and removed the passive xovers. Because I've never messed with anything like it before all I managed to do was get the time alignment in the ball park, cross over settings, and then copied the parametric EQ settings from the deck. It sounds so flat and boring now and all the imaging is gone : (

I started my new job today with a 70 mile round trip and it was a very disappointing drive Although it still sounds very good to most people it's no where near what it was. 

Hopefully I can get someone knowledgable to tune everything for me very soon or else I'm going back to passive networks and let the deck work it's magic again.


----------



## ptannjr (Jun 18, 2008)

What's up Chris!


----------



## Bluenote (Aug 29, 2008)

Do you have pics of the finished sub / amp rack?


----------



## vwtoby (Oct 28, 2005)

nice work!


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

This is some nice work, looking forward to seeing the install completed. Sweet looking ride too!


----------



## Joenaz2003 (Sep 25, 2013)

Great build so far man. All your detail is awesome. It will be real nice once your complete. I have some questions. I've been looking to upgrade my C5-6.5s to the ZR-800s. When I heard them in a shop I didn't like them. They were a little harsh or tinny I guess or not as pleasant as the C5s but they were also mounted in a wall with a bunch of other speakers and not installed properly in a car. Most likely didn't have proper wattage either. How do you like them? From what I've read your very happy with them. The second is about the Hydro-dipped parts. I'm looking to do a couple of interior pieces I wont be wrapping in vinyl as well as my rims. Hows the durability? Again it's another one of those things that I have read great things about but never actually heard from someone who has had it for some time.


----------



## Rayburn Rat (Jun 22, 2014)

Awesome work. You are talented!


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Bad A$$... good job!


----------

